# Dundalk Bay



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm trying to locate a photo of the immigrant liner Dundalk Bay , ex german vessel Nurnberg. Thanks.


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
a quick browse I came across these two sites

http://www.immigrantships.net/v5/surnamesv5/spln_v5.htm

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:C6uNn2KBlGkJ:http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/nglloyd.html+ship%20dundalk%20bay,Nurnberg

Phillhttp://www.immigrantships.net/v5/1900v5/dundalkbay19491121.html


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Hallo Bluefish, Hope this is what you seek, ---- Built by Bremen Vulkan;Vegesack, Bremen, Germany for Norddeutscher Lloyd Co., Bremen as the "NURNBERG", a cargo ship with acc. for 28 passengers and 54 crew. From 1940 to 1945 she was a mine-sweeping mothership,"MRS II" and repartition ship. 1945 to 1947 - German Mine Sweeper Administration. 1947 -Taken over by British Min. of Transport and managed by Henry P.Lenaghan & Sons of Belfast who renamed her "DUNDALK BAY". They ran her as an emigrant ship on the Australian and New Zealand route carrying 1025 passengers. 1957 -Sold to J.A.Billmeir & Co; London as a cargo ship and renamed "WESTBAY". After difficulties in the North Sea in 1960 she was in 1962 Broken up in Hamburg. According to Lloyds she had a propeller foul of Bordeaux on 3rd June 1960 and on 15th Oct. was towed into the River Tyne with weather damage and it seems was laid up there till early 1962. 5579 gt, 3325 rt, 131.4m x 17.2m. Charley.


----------

